# I just had to share,,,,,,,



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Quite the set of slicers!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for sharing that.

Joe


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pic!!!









more....more....more.....


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome pic.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

dayum!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i want it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

why what big teeth you have


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks TIGHT like the TEETHS!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats beautiful


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I´m speechless...tanks...







!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Great set of teath, i bet he can take out some nice size chunks


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Great pic!! I still have to wait a while for my Caribe to get that big


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn George I have to come check out your shop!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah me to but i would spend all my cash and me be homeless, lol.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

is all I have to say.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you da man!!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

scary dentures mate














looks a lot my taxidermy piranha.

kane


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very sweet set of chompers...


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Great pic! What do you feed that thing? Cats?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

george comes up with the goods again
another nice pic
dixon


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

I have felt in love for those teeth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Looks like the picture of the year!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THAT WAS SICK I TAKE IT HE WAS DEAD GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

great pic! any pics of his whole body?


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll BUT IT NOW!!!!!!! Let me know how much for that exact fish G


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

wouldent it suck to get your fingers caught in those


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow nice teeth!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

lets get some more pics of that monster!!!!


----------

